# 5 people with super abilities caught on cam



## joeblack81 (Jun 10, 2019)

From a man appearing out of nowhere on a road in Russia, to a man disappearing in a library, here are 5 People With Superpowers Caught on Tape 

I know a lot of these aren't real but it's really cool to think about a world where humans have superpowers. These videos can still be very entertaining to watch that's why I made this.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 10, 2019)

You left out Trump. 
5 seconds on Twitter and he makes his enemies spaz and foam at the mouth for days.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 10, 2019)

joeblack81 said:


> From a man appearing out of nowhere on a road in Russia, to a man disappearing in a library, here are 5 People With Superpowers Caught on Tape
> 
> I know a lot of these aren't real but it's really cool to think about a world where humans have superpowers. These videos can still be very entertaining to watch that's why I made this.


Be careful, evil exists in the world too!


----------

